# Airway protection for allergic reaction



## Gents82 (Jun 18, 2006)

Book doesn't mention if you should use an oro or naso to help keep the airway open during an allergic reaction. I wouldn't use an oro incase the throat over inflames. Is naso the safest bet here?


----------



## Guardian (Jun 18, 2006)

no gag = OPA, + gag = NPA


----------



## Guardian (Jun 18, 2006)

Guardian said:
			
		

> no gag = OPA, + gag = NPA



Note, + is short for positive, and - is short for negative. Ex, pt has + Shortness of breath but - Chest Pain


----------



## Guardian (Jun 18, 2006)

OPA isn't going to keep it open, only Endotracheal Intubation will do that, therefore, call ALS PDQ


----------



## MMiz (Jun 18, 2006)

There isn't much BLS can do beyond:
Conscious + Gag = NPA
Unonscious = OPA

You really need some drugs on board to treat the allergic reaction.  I'm not sure you have pre-dosed Epi in your BLS protocols.  Prevent shock by elevating the feet and covering with a blanket.

Getting back to the question at hand, you'd treat this patient the same as any other patient and attempt to ventilate with supplemental O2.


----------



## EMR06 (Jun 20, 2006)

Is the pt concious?does the pt have a gag reflex? oro/naso depending on circumstances. If the pt is having a anap/shock I would suggest an epi pen for quick rapid results. Keep in mind the epi pen isnt a cure for anaphylaxis, it only buys time so you can get the pt to the hospital immediately before total constriction of the bronchs occur. In terms of pt care, I would ventilate 100% non rebreath, assist with an epi pen and  put the pt in the shock position. Keep in mind if the person is having a severe attack that it may just be that the pt goes into respiratory arrest following cardiac arrest. Keep a bvm and aed available.  Always think ahead. Always consider ALS as well.


I hope that helps


----------



## Jon (Jun 21, 2006)

Guardian said:
			
		

> OPA isn't going to keep it open, only Endotracheal Intubation will do that, therefore, call ALS PDQ


Yep...The purpose of an oral or nasal airway is to keep the upper airway open (Around tounge)... not anything behind the pharynx.

Epi and Benadryl are in order for an anaphalactic reaction.


----------



## RALS504 (Jun 23, 2006)

EMR06 said:
			
		

> Keep in mind if the person is having a severe attack that it may just be that the pt goes into respiratory arrest following cardiac arrest.


Good post but there seems to always be some confusion on the issue of how respiratory arrest affects cardiac arrest and vise versa. Respiratory arrest can preceed cardiac arrest (especially in pediactric pts),but with cardiac arrest the pt is automatically considered to be in respiratory arrest because blood is not being delivered to the diaphram and lungs. 
so:
respiratory arrest = respiratory arrest
cardiac arrest = cardiac and respiratory arrest


----------



## bowhkr (Jun 23, 2006)

Bic Pen, Knife, whiskey, duct tape... Oh yea..

McGuyver EMS


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 24, 2006)

bowhkr said:
			
		

> Bic Pen, Knife, whiskey, duct tape... Oh yea..
> 
> McGuyver EMS


 

ROFLMFAO!!!!!!  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Jon (Jun 25, 2006)

bowhkr said:
			
		

> Bic Pen, Knife, whiskey, duct tape... Oh yea..
> 
> McGuyver EMS


Too True!!


----------



## HFD EMS (Jun 25, 2006)

bowhkr said:
			
		

> Bic Pen, Knife, whiskey, duct tape... Oh yea..
> 
> McGuyver EMS




THIS MUST GO IN THE TOP TEN LIST OF THE BEST POSTS!!!!!!B)


----------



## emtd29 (Jul 2, 2006)

Everything I know in life I learned from MacGyver and Hawkeye Pierce


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 3, 2006)

emtd29 said:
			
		

> Hawkeye Pierce


 

He's the man!   But wasn't it Honeycut who made the first defibrillator?


----------



## Guardian (Jul 3, 2006)

I can't believe that episode where they tried to give honeycut the credit for inventing defib.  I know it's just a comedy tv show and not to be taken seriously, but I'm weird like that. If you had to single someone out, I think the real "inventor" was Bernard Lown.  It had been a theory for a while but he actually proved that it could be done.


----------



## disassociative (Jul 3, 2006)

Guardian said:
			
		

> I can't believe that episode where they tried to give honeycut the credit for inventing defib.  I know it's just a comedy tv show and not to be taken seriously, but I'm weird like that. If you had to single someone out, I think the real "inventor" was Bernard Lown.  It had been a theory for a while but he actually proved that it could be done.




+99 in my book Guardian; you seem to know your stuff; as well as
who invented it. Were I to be in a situation needing critical care;
I would hope the medic working on me would know his/her stuff
as well as you seem too.

You are the bees knees. B)


----------



## HFD EMS (Jul 3, 2006)

disassociative said:
			
		

> +99 in my book Guardian; you seem to know your stuff; as well as
> who invented it. Were I to be in a situation needing critical care;
> I would hope the medic working on me would know his/her stuff
> as well as you seem too.
> ...




Definitely would have to Agree with that statement!B)


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 3, 2006)

Actually the first defibrillator was invented in 1932 by Dr William Bennett Kouwenhoven.


R/r 911


----------



## disassociative (Jul 3, 2006)

Bernard Lown - The first man to discover that DC electricity is most effective for treating VFIB, VTACH, etc.


----------



## Guardian (Jul 3, 2006)

Well actually scientist had been defibing animals since 1899.

http://www.madehow.com/Volume-7/External-Defibrillator.html


----------



## Guardian (Jul 3, 2006)

And I still stand behind my original statement that Bernard Lown was the first to prove D-fib was a viable treatment option.


----------

